# Red button stuck down on rear seat belts???



## hagenmi1 (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a problem. If you press the red release button to release the seat belt it will get stuck down in the release position on the back seats. Then when you try to fasten the seat belt the grabbing mechanism won't work because the button is stuck down. One side I can't get the button un-stick but the other side will pop back up with a little help of a tool "small screw driver". Once the button is up it will work just fine as long as you don't press it too hard. However the red button feels some what sticky but not bad.

Is there a way to fix this? Perhaps, some kind of lubricant? My car is a 98 528i sport package.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

hagenmi1 said:


> I have a problem. If you press the red release button to release the seat belt it will get stuck down in the release position on the back seats. Then when you try to fasten the seat belt the grabbing mechanism won't work because the button is stuck down. One side I can't get the button un-stick but the other side will pop back up with a little help of a tool "small screw driver". Once the button is up it will work just fine as long as you don't press it too hard. However the red button feels some what sticky but not bad.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this? Perhaps, some kind of lubricant? My car is a 98 528i sport package.


With seat belts, I wouldn't take a chance. I'd get them replaced.

Just my $.02.


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

*Had the same problem*

One of my kids dropped a dime down the slot. Did the extraction with a flashlight and some tweezers. Works fine now.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Sometimes dealers will replace a broken seat belt under warranty (happened on my Land Rover... previous owner broke it, unrelated dealer replaced it for free) to avoid an unsafe (read possible lawsuit) situation later. Worth a try...


----------

